# ZAPCO EQ 18 BAND



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ANY FOR SALE POST PICS OF YOUR EQ


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Sep 14 2010, 04:37 PM~18567674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


open that box


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Sep 14 2010, 04:38 PM~18567682
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: pm the price u got the power cord


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 14 2010, 04:40 PM~18567703
> *:wow:  :wow: pm the price u got the power cord
> *



new, complete, bracket, allen screws still in bag, cord.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Sep 14 2010, 04:42 PM~18567728
> *new, complete, bracket, allen screws still in bag, cord.
> *


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Those are some serious specs...like no thd and high gain... Thats what I'm talking about!


----------

